# My New R32 GTR



## mma129 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi 
I,m Marcello from holland and i just bought my first r32 GTR from Japan


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Lucky you have the Nismo kit bits already. Is that HID I see?


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Hope your not backing up on that lift...where's your spotter!!  

Good looking car!


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

Looks like you have a nice one there mate.


----------



## mma129 (Dec 20, 2005)

Tnx Guys but i'm not backing up and that's not me in the car !!


----------



## mma129 (Dec 20, 2005)

justinfox said:


> Lucky you have the Nismo kit bits already. Is that HID I see?



Nismo bits ? which wants are you talking about and yes !!!


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow, yet another skyline in the Netherlands......


niiiiicccceeeeeee 

love the gunmetal!!!!!!!


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

I'd like to know more about the HID set-up. 

PS: You have the Nismo front bar inserts (2 square holes in front bar) you have also got the Nismo bonnet lip as well as Nismo side skirts (that little mudflap like bit on the ebd of the side skirt) and you might have the rear boot lip too which sits under the spoiler, can't quite see it from your phot. If you haven't got that boot lip spoiler then it's the only thing missing from an otherwise complete Nismo kit


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Gotta lurve the 32's

bob


----------



## mma129 (Dec 20, 2005)

justinfox said:


> I'd like to know more about the HID set-up.
> 
> PS: You have the Nismo front bar inserts (2 square holes in front bar) you have also got the Nismo bonnet lip as well as Nismo side skirts (that little mudflap like bit on the ebd of the side skirt) and you might have the rear boot lip too which sits under the spoiler, can't quite see it from your phot. If you haven't got that boot lip spoiler then it's the only thing missing from an otherwise complete Nismo kit


oke thank you for pointing it out...
I like to help you but i,m not sure about the hid setup this is how the car came...
I'm going for the compleet Do-Luck kit for the car because i fell in love with it


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

You might be interested in these pics then of Alex J B's R32 GTR.
Sorry about the adult content.


http://www.tatsu.co.uk/board/viewtopic.php?t=2060


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

*NISMO kit ... there you go !!*

Or maybe just sell the NISMO body kit and get that 'Do-Luck-where-is-my-visa card-bodykit' 

Lots of potential buyers on this forum me thinks.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

A tidy and shiny looking R32 you got there.


----------



## mma129 (Dec 20, 2005)

*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhh*



fourtoes said:


> You might be interested in these pics then of Alex J B's R32 GTR.
> Sorry about the adult content.
> 
> 
> http://www.tatsu.co.uk/board/viewtopic.php?t=2060


That's what i'm taking about got to love it and her


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow, have always been a fan of the Do-Luck kit....... Still have the Do-Luck pic. (of the R32, R33, R34) set as my desktop


----------



## SKALA NSK (Oct 13, 2004)

ahuet))
amazing)) lovely pair)) wish my 32 boy sometimes will party with such a baby


----------



## Jonnyspeedbump (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey lovely looking R32 there .
If you're selling the Nismo side skirts to fit Do-luck ones I'll buy them off you!!!
J


----------



## mma129 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Nismo*



Jonnyspeedbump said:


> Hey lovely looking R32 there .
> If you're selling the Nismo side skirts to fit Do-luck ones I'll buy them off you!!!
> J



I will let you now when i'm selling the kit....


----------



## mma129 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Update pics !!!!!!!!*

Some pics off how the car is now.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks nice, almost the same kit as my car! :thumbsup:


----------

